# Stock Kernel



## Sick0

Sorry to be posting again for help...









This is what I get when trying to do a stock Kernel, and I have tried two different copies.



Code:


<br />
<br />
Heimdall detect<br />
Device detected<br />
<br />
Heimdall flash --kernel zImage<br />
Heimdall v1.3.2, Copyright (c) 2010-2012, Benjamin Dobell, Glass Echidna<br />
[URL=http://www.glassechidna.com]http://www.glassechidna.com[/URL].au<br />
<br />
This software is provided free of charge. Copying and redistribution is<br />
encouraged.<br />
<br />
If you appreciate this software and you would like to support future<br />
development please consider donating:<br />
[URL=http://www.glassechidna.com]http://www.glassechidna.com[/URL].au/donate/<br />
<br />
Initialising connection...<br />
Detecting device...<br />
Claiming interface...<br />
Setting up interface...<br />
<br />
Checking if protocol is initialised...<br />
Protocol is not initialised.<br />
Initialising protocol...<br />
Handshaking with Loke...<br />
<br />
Beginning session...<br />
Session begun with device of type: 0<br />
<br />
Downloading device's PIT file...<br />
PIT file download sucessful<br />
<br />
Uploading KERNEL<br />
100%<br />
ERROR: Failed to confirm end of file transfer sequence!<br />
KERNEL upload failed!<br />
Ending session...<br />
Rebooting device...<br />

Thanks for the help.


----------



## acejavelin

Try ODIN, it might work better.


----------



## Crystawth

while flashing the stock kernel, it may say it failed, but infact it could have succeeded. If the yellow triangle does not show upon bootup, then you have the stock kernel. if it does show the triangle, then put your device into download mode, connect the phone, and attempt to flash it again.


----------



## dwitherell

Another option - if you have cwm recovery installed flash *this* in it. While it is not typical of kernel flashes - in this case make sure /system is mounted before flashing it.


----------



## dxander1337

Use 1.3.1, not 1.3.2. 1.3.2 has some issues with the Strat.


----------



## dhchiang

I saw that once as well. Just try it again. Sometimes it works!


----------

